# Need Help with 887 PR Visa



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear All,

I Have a question related to 887 PR Visa. If someone having 489 provisional visa and he has filled all conditions. (2 years living and 1 year working in regional area) 

is it compulsory to live in specified regional area after getting 887 PR Visa ? or he can live & Work anywhere in australia with 887 Visa ?

I will appreciate any advice and comment.

Thanks


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Saad,

You can live anywhere.. 887 is PR.


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Saad,
> 
> You can live anywhere.. 887 is PR.


Thank you Abdulzak for your response. So that means if I got 887 PR visa, I can move from regional area to anywhere in Australia like Sydney or Melbourne ?

Thanks


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

saad.r said:


> Thank you Abdulzak for your response. So that means if I got 887 PR visa, I can move from regional area to anywhere in Australia like Sydney or Melbourne ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can move to Sydney or Melbourne or anywhere. 

R u in 489 now? If so when did u get it?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Yes you can move to Sydney or Melbourne or anywhere.
> 
> R u in 489 now? If so when did u get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I am not in 489 visa. Actually I am just getting information for all subclass visa (489, 190, 189, then I will decide the best visa according to my circumstances. 

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

can anyone help please?

*Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)
*
i saw the eligibility criteria for Secondary applicants on 887. its as follows:
-Eligible visa
-Location
-English language ability
-Health
-Character
-Australian Values Statement

It does not say anything about:
-Residence in a specified regional area	
-Work in a specified regional area

*So if I am a secondary applicant on 489 and then a secondary applicant on 887 too, so do i have to live in Australia for 2 years when the Primary Applicant applied for 887? Or it would be ok if i did 1.5 years and Primary applicant has completed 2 years?*


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Bee, secondary applicant should also live in designated area for 2 years like primary applicant. Secondary applicant can apply for 887 only after 2 years living in designated area.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Bee, secondary applicant should also live in designated area for 2 years like primary applicant. Secondary applicant can apply for 887 only after 2 years living in designated area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Ok..
Can u help with these queries too please?

We have to enter Australia by 28th March 2014, so we are planning to make a 3 weeks trip around October before finally shifting in March. The ultimate goal is to start the timer so we can hopefully fulfil the conditions to apply for 887 by October 2015. (living in designated area for 2 years and working for 1)

1. Is it ok if we make initial entry in October and then come back? Will the 2 year time period start from then?

2. Do we have to live for the whole of 2 years in the Australia? if we come back in October and move to Australia in March 2014 so will the 5 months (in-between Oct-Mar) counted? Do we have to give proof that we lived there at that time?
So are there any restrictions on how much time u have to stay and for how long u can go on visits etc out of Australia?

Thanks for ur help!


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Beee said:


> Ok..
> Can u help with these queries too please?
> 
> We have to enter Australia by 28th March 2014, so we are planning to make a 3 weeks trip around October before finally shifting in March. The ultimate goal is to start the timer so we can hopefully fulfil the conditions to apply for 887 by October 2015. (living in designated area for 2 years and working for 1)
> ...


1. Yes you can make the initial entry by October 2013- and come back. Keep in mind your 2 years can be bits and pieces in 4 years. let's say you stay 3 months and come back to home country again staying 6 months.. Bits and pieces and making 2 years in 4 years eligible to apply 887.

2. Coming to home country does not count in that 2 years. Keep it simple don't make more bits and pieces. Stay continuous one year in designated area and come back home if you want and stay remaining one year .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Does working for one year, have to be in your profession, or it can be any work ?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

mjamal14 said:


> Does working for one year, have to be in your profession, or it can be any work ?


Any work does the trick

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Any work does the trick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


1 more question abdul do the secondary applicants also have to work for 1 year?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it possible for me give my same details for another ACS code
I have already received ACS result on April for code 261312, but it was mistake code given by my agent instead of 261313. Now there is no state for 261312. So I want apply as new for 261313. Is it possible for more than one ACS assessment for one applicant. My agent is saying don't do it, is it true.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no

secondary applicant need only stay for 2 yr...no work requirement


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

jayptl said:


> no
> 
> secondary applicant need only stay for 2 yr...no work requirement


Thanks


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi everyone
I have a quick question. I and my wife are on 489 visa. We are living in Tasmania & I am working full time. Can anyone please tell me after 2 years of living and 1 year of working do I have to get Police Clearance Certificate & do IELTS exam again. And also medical a again.
Waiting for the reply.
Thanks


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi everyone I have a quick question. I and my wife are on 489 visa. We are living in Tasmania & I am working full time. Can anyone please tell me after 2 years of living and 1 year of working do I have to get Police Clearance Certificate & do IELTS exam again when we apply for permanent visa 887 And also medical a again. Waiting for the reply. Thanks


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

tarund81 said:


> Hi everyone I have a quick question. I and my wife are on 489 visa. We are living in Tasmania & I am working full time. Can anyone please tell me after 2 years of living and 1 year of working do I have to get Police Clearance Certificate & do IELTS exam again when we apply for permanent visa 887 And also medical a again. Waiting for the reply. Thanks


Hi there, 

No need to write ielts. But other things depends on Case officer. You can apply the moment you meet the requirements i.e 2 years of living in designated area and 1 year of full time work. Keep in mind this requirement is only applicable to the primary applicant. 

Regards, 
Zak


----------

